# Would you go to the vet?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Monday night, all night kind of while I was sleeping, I kept noticing that Rocky got up a lot in the night to get a drink. Then Tuesday morning around 5:30 he threw up a little partially digested kibble and some water. He also did not eat his food Tuesday morning. He did NOT act like he was in any pain or discomfort, acted like his normal happy self and I heard normal stomach sounds in his belly. Tuesday afternoon he did not eat either, but Tuesday night he did. 

Now it's Wednesday morning and he wont' eat again. Other than not eating, he acts normal. 

The thing is, I've had Rocky since he was a puppy (he's 9 1/2 now) and he's _always_ been really food motivated and hasn't ever turned up his nose at food in my memory. Other than that he's acting normal

He's eating Victor and we're in the middle of the bag, it's not a new bag. He also gets Nupro Silver and Zeel. :help:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Because he is an older dog and he has skipped 2 morning meals I would take him to the vet.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

He's 9 1/2 months or years?

If he's 9 1/2 years I would get him to a vet.

@ 9 1/2 months I would say his needs are changing but still watch him closely. Normal poops?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Caledon said:


> He's 9 1/2 months or years?


Years.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd make a call to my vet.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

With Kaos when he goes on "strike" occasionally, I will add something irresistable to his bowl if that doesn't get him back on track....then I would definetely take him in.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

For me, when my dogs go off their food, I know somethings not right, my dogs are HOGS, and for them to skip a meal, somethings going on, usually minor but I'd rather be safe than sorry..

Hope he feels better quick and it's 'nothing'


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Caledon said:


> He's 9 1/2 months or years?
> 
> If he's 9 1/2 years I would get him to a vet.
> 
> @ 9 1/2 months I would say his needs are changing but still watch him closely. Normal poops?


Well, no, because he's not eating. None at all yesterday since he didn't eat. Ate last night, normal poop this morning.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would because of the normal behavior with food as opposed to what he is now doing. Though before I called I would offer something extra good - meat or cheese - and would see if he would take that. If not, then I would want to get in sooner rather than later. 

When my dog Ava (non GSD) got sick last January, my regular vet was at a conference, and I went berserk w/the vet who was there on her case. Ava never had diarrhea or vomiting and eats like a pig. Over 3 days I made them do blood work - liver enzymes were elevated, SNAP test for pancreatitis, tick/HW SNAP, they made me do x-rays before they would agree to sending her out for an ultrasound (I was not happy) and then the u/s. I am not saying Rocky is as sick as we ended up finding out Ava was but when my vet got back he was so happy that his staff had done all that - until I told him that they did it because I made them - because at this conference a speaker had said it's these little "off" episodes where if you test and attack right away, you can often find things that you can fix that you won't by waiting and seeing. Whew! All that to say make sure they do blood work!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok so I'm thinking I'll make some chicken/rice and offer that to him. Meanwhile I'll call the vet and make an apt for this afternoon in case he doesn't eat it.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope the chicken and rice does the trick. A sure no fail with Kaos is venison (frozen roll in dog food section)from Whole Foods mixed with brown rice....tricks him into eating every time


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, I like to have an emergency Arby's in the freezer. If they won't eat a piece of that greasy meat hug, we rush to the vet! 

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My general rule of thumb is any abnormal behaviour for more than 24 hours (if not significant) than it is off to the vets - especially in an older dog or young puppy.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck to Rocky. Hope he's all better SOON.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I would call too, but then again, I am super paranoid now.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I would call too, but then again, I am super paranoid now.


Yeah me too.  He has an appointment for this afternoon at 4.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That makes three of us that are super paranoid. I would call the vet and make an appointment. With his eating pattern changed and Rocky being 9 1/2 I would take him to the vet. Just to be on the safe side......  Also I would take a stool sample too. Let me know how the appt goes.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Also I would take a stool sample too.


No food. . . . no poop. If he poops I'll grab some.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad you made the appointment. That is off for a dog that normally has no issue eating. I'm with you and Joise on being paranoid when you know something is off. I hope it's just a minor stomach upset. Keep us posted.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh goodness. I hope Rocky is okay. Please keep us posted.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Emoore said:


> No food. . . . no poop. If he poops I'll grab some.


If not, they can usually get some at the vet digitally.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Back from the vet. Urine and fecal were clear. Aspirated and cytologied a small tumor on the abdomen-- turned out just to be a fat deposit. Did a full blood workup but won't know anything until Thursday afternoon or Friday morning.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Good on the urine and fecal. Kaos has a fatty tumor on his abdomen also...scared me but turned out to be nothing. I guess it is fairly common as they age. Keep us updated on the blood work.....hope he's just not as hungry with the seasons change or something simple and harmless. I know this sudden dose of cold fall we've had the last two days has done a number on me.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Good thoughts for your boy, hope that his blood work comes back normal.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

OH. My. GAWD! Came home from the vet, let the dogs out, let the dogs back in, and noticed that there's blood all over Kopper's paw. Closer inspection revealed that he's somehow managed to rip the entire nail off his dewclaw. Can anything else possibly go wrong? Don't answer that. 

Doesn't look like the toe itself is involved, just the nail broken off at the bed. I cleaned, disinfected, and vetwraped that sucker. Not giving the vet another five hundred bucks today.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Everything usually seems to go wrong at once! Hope he is better soon


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Poor Kopper...and poor you. Never have I understood "when it rains it pours" until I got to adulthood with kids, dogs and all the fun that sometimes comes with that!!
$500? was the cost for the tumor draw/biopsy, blood work and urine and fecal? WOW I guess I never realized how lucky we are. Kaos had all of those done when he had some mysterious nosebleeds...I think I still left the vet at under $200.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Keep that wrapped and very clean. Chama ended up with a bone infection once when she did the same thing. 

Re: Rocky: Did they do x-rays?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

How is Rocky doing today? Is he eating better? Hope Kopper feels better as well!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Everyone has been to the vet, and everyone is better. Except Mom's wallet which is now empty. 

Rocky has been eating some chicken and rice. The vet gave me some vitamins and electrolytes to mix in with his food to help him feel better and get some nutrition while he's not eating a lot. We're still waiting on blood test results.

Kopper went to the vet this morning (different vet) because I wasn't able to clean and bandage it myself last night. He got his dew claw cleaned, disinfected, wrapped, and some antibiotics to take home. They had to drug him a little because it was really painful-- the vet showed me where the nerve in the pulpy part of the nailbed was directly exposed to the air. Made me feel better about not being able to do it myself.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Poor Kopper looks like he is not feeling very "cool" with his new equipment. I am glad you saw the vet too, that nerve being exposed to air would have caused some pain if not something more dangerous. Glad Rocky is eating the chicken and rice....hope he continues.
No advice on the empty wallet....that seems to be a common theme around here as well!! My husband just told me jokingly this week that Kaos' loading dose of adequan is my Anniversary gift. Which I guess is only fitting since Kaos himself was an Anniversary present 9 yrs ago....my DH always says that K is the most expensive gift I'm ever going to get, and his expense just keeps piling up:wub:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Everyone has been to the vet, and everyone is better. Except Mom's wallet which is now empty.
> 
> Rocky has been eating some chicken and rice. The vet gave me some vitamins and electrolytes to mix in with his food to help him feel better and get some nutrition while he's not eating a lot. We're still waiting on blood test results.
> 
> Kopper went to the vet this morning (different vet) because I wasn't able to clean and bandage it myself last night. He got his dew claw cleaned, disinfected, wrapped, and some antibiotics to take home. They had to drug him a little because it was really painful-- the vet showed me where the nerve in the pulpy part of the nailbed was directly exposed to the air. Made me feel better about not being able to do it myself.


Love the picture. Also love the soft Elizabethan collars. They are so much better than the clunky plastic ones.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow poor babies!!! I'm sorry you broke the bank! This seems to happen to me too! When it rains it pours. Right?? Well Kopper looks very studley in his collar. How long did the vet say it would take for the nail to heal? Is Rocky eating ok today?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Wow poor babies!!! I'm sorry you broke the bank! When it rains it pours. Right?? Well Kopper looks very studley in his collar. How long did the vet say it would take for the nail to heal? Is Rocky eating ok today?


He's eating his chicken and rice mixed with kibble pretty well. The vet said to just give him something tempting that he'd want to eat until we knew what was up with the blood test. 

Kopper says thanks, but he doesn't feel very studly. The vet said we could take off the bandage on Monday. I doubt there will be a whole lot of nail grown by then, but maybe the infection danger is past by then? I forgot to ask.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Something we just went through when Grim went off his food -- his prostate was enlarged and he was constipated. Neutering fixed. Apparently not too uncommon if he is older and intact...could be a possibility?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jocoyn said:


> Something we just went through when Grim went off his food -- his prostate was enlarged and he was constipated. Neutering fixed. Apparently not too uncommon if he is older and intact...could be a possibility?


He is neutered and doesn't appear constipated. Apparently, going off the food and drinking a lot is a symptom of like a million things.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Geez what next? Seems as though they could have spaced it out a little


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm hoping for the best. Always hate to see our critters not feeling up to par.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It's Murphy's law for everything to happen at once. Watch yourself so you aren't next! The good news is you get it all over with at the same time. A freind of mine had ankle surgery last week, 3 weeks after shoulder surgery...both accidents!

Wallet pain is no fun either...but looking at the bright side...you can afford to take care of your babies even if it might mean ramen noodles for a while!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> It's Murphy's law for everything to happen at once. Watch yourself so you aren't next! The good news is you get it all over with at the same time. A freind of mine had ankle surgery last week, 3 weeks after shoulder surgery...both accidents!


Actually I went to the ER two weeks ago. So now it's just hubby's turn! :eek

Every month we put money aside for emergencies. . . I have no idea what I would have done this month without that emergency fund. This month, much more was taken out than got put in!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well when it rains it pours(( I swear when ONE of my dogs have a problem, they ALL gotta get in on the action and drain my bank account LOL.

Poor guys One of mine ripped a toenail once, and it was nasty nasty, see the pulp and OUCH I could feel it (


----------

